# Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65



## Gast1111 (29. Dezember 2011)

*Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Hey Leute,
hab mir von meinem Weihnachtsgeld endlich eine neue Kamera gekauft. Nun stehe ich vor der Frage welches Objektiv ich mir dazu kaufen soll, meine Ansprüche sind:
-möglichst schneller und leiser AF
-Relativ großes Zoomspektrum (aber kein Superzoom/Tele) (Also so 18-125 oder so)
-max. 300€
-natürlich passend für Sony (Alpha 65)

Nach langem Suchen bin ich auf dieses Objektiv gestossen, was meine Kriterien anscheinend am besten erfüllt Klick Aber ich bin da nicht so bewandert, dass ich mit Sicherheit sagen könnte, ob es für das Geld nichts besseres gibt  Btw. Hab mir auch Tamron Objektive angeschaut, bei denen soll der AF aber langsam sein, stimmt das? 

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Zu Sony speziell kann ich nichts sagen. Aber da das Sigma den HSM-Motor zum Fokussieren besitzt (heißt bei Canon zB "USM"), ist der AF schon schön schnell . Allerdings muss man bei Sigma immer ein bisschen vorsichtig sein, denn der AF liegt da gerne mal daneben (Front-/Backfokus). Also am besten mehrere auf Rechnung bestellen und das beste Rauspicken .
Die kleinste Blende von F3.8 wäre mir persönlich etwas zu groß, musst du aber wissen und kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an . Läge das denn noch in deinem Budget: Tamron Objektiv SP AF 28-75mm 2.8 XR Di LD Asp IF Makro für Sony/Konica Minolta (A09M/A09S) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ?


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Es liegt schon noch in meinem Budget, das Problem ist, ich würde gerne nen größeres Brennweitenspektrum abdecken, da es als Alltagsobjektiv dienen soll. Sprich schon so ab 17-18 bis etwa min 100-125 

Edit: Achja fotografiert wird Hardware (auch Kleinteile wie Chips) + eben Urlaubsfotos etc


----------



## Zoon (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

http://www.amazon.de/Tamron-17-50mm...r_1_70?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1325192443&sr=1-70

Eigtl das typische "Standardzoom".

Auch wenn die Kamera diesbezüglich genug Reserven hat. Mit Durchgängiger Lichtstärke von 2.8 lässt es sicher angenehm arbeiten.

Wenn du es nicht so weitwinklig magst ist halt der andere Vorschlag von nfsgame etwas besser. Würde sich dann gut ergänzen wenn du dir später noch als Telezoom folgendes zulegst:

Tamron AF 70-200mm 2,8 Di SP Macro digitales Objektiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wenn du gerne Hardwaredetails  fotografierst wäre noch ein echtes Makroobjektiv ratsam:

http://www.amazon.de/Sigma-Makro-Ob...r_1_69?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1325193171&sr=1-69


----------



## DPr (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

SonyUserforum - Objektiv-Datenbank
Ist die Objektivdatenbank eines Fachforums für Sony- und Minoltakameras 

Schau dir das Tamron 17-50. Soll schnell und sauscharf sein, aber deckt nicht komlett deinen Brennweitenbereich ab.

Mit etwas sparen könntest Du dir das Sony 16–105 mm f3,5–5,6 DT anschauen. Etwas teurer, etwas lichtschwächer. Soll aber den Preis wert sein.
Alternative dazu könnte das Sony 24-105mm f3.5-4.5 einen Blick wert sein. Etwas günstiger wie das 16-105.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

@Zoon Naja ich denke für den Alltagsgebrauch aber nicht ideal, ich mein der Zoom ist ja nicht sonderlich weit (Auch wenn die Alpha 65 noch digital zoomen kann und das bei 24 mpix wahrscheinlich nicht stört)
@DPr Uhhh 580€ für ein Objektiv ist mir definitiv zu viel xD


----------



## DPr (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Günstiger gibts zwar auch noch welche, aber Objektive halten für gewöhnlich länger wie die Kamera. Aber wenn Du das Sigma haben willst, ist es doch auch ok. Hab ja nur mögliche Alternativen (die preislich teurer ausfallen) aber qualitativ höherwertig sind.



Die A65 zoomt nicht digital. Das ist nur eine Auschnittsbergrößerung. Pro Stufe dieses "Digitalzoomskonverter" verlierst Du an Bildgröße (die Bilddatei wird wirklich kleiner. Von 24MB runter auf etwa .. 6MB, müßte ich bei meinen nachschauen). Ist nix anderes wie am PC den Bildausschnitt selber festlegen.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Das ist doch nichts anderes als ein digital Zoom (vorraus gesetzt man speichert das "gezoomte" bild )
Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall genauer anschauen, ist das von mir gepostete Sigma denn wesentlich schlechter?


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Du hast leider genau falsch gekauft. Wenn dir 580 Euro zu viel für
ein Objektiv sind ist ne Kamera die 900 Euro kostet nichts für dich.
Die 24 Megapixel der Sony schreien nur so nach teuren Objektiven.

Das ist der Fehler vieler Anfänger. Sie investieren viel in den Body
und wollen bei den Objektiven sparen.

Eine besser Wahl wäre ne gute Einsteigerdslr/dslt für 400 Euro mit 500 Euro Objektiv.
Warum ?

Weil der Body viel weniger für ein gutes Bild verantwortlich ist als das Objektiv,
Licht und der Fotograf selbst.

Zudem halte ich 24 MPix bei einem Crop Sensor für maßlos überzogen,
sie sind sogar kontraproduktiv. 

Ich will dir deine Kamera nicht schlechtreden (die Kamera ist gut) aber als Anfänger
sollte man keine 900 Euro in eine Kamera investieren. An deiner Stelle würde ich
sie zurückgeben und kleiner anfangen. Oder aber du investiert in GUTE Objektive
und behälst die 65.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Du hast leider genau falsch gekauft. Wenn dir 580 Euro zu viel für
> ein Objektiv sind ist ne Kamera die 900 Euro kostet nichts für dich.
> Die 24 Megapixel der Sony schreien nur so nach teuren Objektiven.
> 
> ...


Hey,
ich will deine Meinung jetzt nicht anzweifeln, aber ich denke mit einem 300€ Objektiv (je nachdem auch bissel mehr) lassen sich mehr als brauchbare Bilder schiessen  Heißt ja nicht, dass ich später nicht noch andere Objektiv kaufen möchte 
Hab mir jetzt 2 Objektiv rausgesucht, eins für Zoom und eins für Makro, ich werde sie gleich hier nochmal posten 
Das bereits gepostete Klick (Da hast du deine 570€, durch die Reduzierung wirds auch nicht schlechter ) Sowie das Klick für Zoomaufnahmen

Ansonsten bin ich gerne für Vorschläge deinerseits offen


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Und wo soll da das Makroobjektiv sein ?
Das Tamron ist gut, kannst du kaufen.
Das Sigma ist eher Schrott.



> ich will deine Meinung jetzt nicht anzweifeln, aber ich denke mit einem  300€ Objektiv (je nachdem auch bissel mehr) lassen sich mehr als  brauchbare Bilder schiessen


Du hast einen 24Mpix Sensor, unterschätze das nicht. "Bereits" bei meiner 50D mit 15MPix 
tritt bei schlechten Objektiven der "Primadonna-Effekt auf"  

"mehr als brauchbare" Bilder macht mann auch mit ner D3100 + Kit Du hast aber eine 900 Euro Kamera
gekauft und die schreit nach teuren Objektiven. Was du nicht verstanden hast ist,
dass es von der reinen Bildquali zwischen ner 300 und 1000 Euro keinerlei-marginale
Unterscheide gibt. Unterschiede sind in der Haptik und Komfortfunktionen sowie Rauschverhalten.
Erst mit KB Bodys steigt die Bildquali wieder bemerkbar.
Vorschläge meinerseits hast du gehört: Ich würde die Sony wieder verkaufen. Die Objektive
sowie Licht und der Fotograf selbst machen die Bilder gut, der Body ist nur das Werkzeug was aufnimmt.
Also mehr in Objektive als in den Body investieren.

Ich würde in dieses Objektiv investieren:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/511052

Makro: (Ja, günstiger, trozdem sehr gut)
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/444698


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Hey 
Die Kamera verkauf ich sicher nicht  Aber das Objektiv, dass du rausgesucht hast hab ich mir auch gerade angeschaut  Ich werd mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, eine Frage dazu: Inwiefern fällt der Unterschied von ca. 250€ zum Tamron in der Bildquali nieder? Der AF zum. scheint ja eindeutig besser zu sein 

Edit: Ich depp  Ich meinte natürlich im Post davor einmal Weitwinkel, einmal Zoom 
Welches schlägst du für Zoom vor, wenn das Sigma Müll ist?


----------



## negert (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Inwiefern fällt der Unterschied von ca. 250€ zum Tamron in der Bildquali nieder?


 
Ne 5000Euro Kamera macht mit nem Superzoom schlechtere Bilder, als ne 100Euro Kamera an ner "guten" FB oder nem guten Zoom.


Ich würd mir folgende Objektive zulegen (in der Reihenfolge) um mehr oder weniger alles abzudecken:
24-70mm (Sigma/Sony)
11-16mm Tokina (das sollte es ja auch für Sony geben)
150er Sigma Makro
70-200mm (auf jeden Fall das Sony weil das ist wirklich geil)
evtl. ne Lichtstarke FB ala 35/50/85mm

Vergiss mit den Objektiven sparen zu wollen. Du kannst am Body sparen. Oder an Zubehör. Aber keinesfalls bei Objektiven.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Ja ok nicht an Objektiven sparen verstanden  Aber meine Frage noch:
Inwiefern ist dieses Objektiv Klick schlechter als dieses Klick Also nur wie viel es schlechter ist 

Als Objektiv werd ich mir als erstes ohnehin ein 17-50 mm anschaffen und da ist dann die Wahl zwischen den beiden oben genannten  Die Frage ist eben welches, alle anderen sind atm. noch unwichtig und folgen später 

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Pros Tamron:


Niedrigerer Preis
leichter
Pro Sigma:


HSM = schnellerer Autofokus
besseres Bokeh
besserer Kontrast
wertiger
bessere Schärfe
Tamron SP AF 17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II LD IF Lens Review
Sigma 17-50 mm f/2.8 EX DC OS HSM review - Introduction - Lenstip.com


----------



## Zoon (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Zoon Naja ich denke für den Alltagsgebrauch aber  nicht ideal, ich mein der Zoom ist ja nicht sonderlich weit (



Gut ich habe ein 2.8er 18 - 55 Millimeter "Standardzoom" an meiner D90  was um den Cropfaktor berechnet dann ziemlich der Brennweite vom 2.8  Tamron Vorschlag von nfsgame fürs Vollformat entspricht. Und für alle  Standardaufgaben die ich mit dem Objektiv so mache (sprich man muss/darf  Familienfeiern fotografieren etc ..) oder wenn man in Ulraub fliegt und  nicht 30 Objektive im Gepäck rumschleppen will reicht das vollkommen  aus. 

Für spezielle Aufgaben wo es auf die künstlerische Gestaltung schon mehr  ankommt - kommt dann meistens ne bestimmte Festbrennweite drauf. Ein  Telezoom nutze ich eigtl nur noch wenn man aufgrund physischer /  physikalischer Gegebenheiten nicht den Ökozoom "per pedes" nutzen kann


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*

Vielen Dank 
Ich denke ich werde das Sigma Objektiv nehmen, bei den Vergleichsbildern hat man zumindest einen deutlichen Unterschied gesehen 
Sigma
Tamron
Man muss nur mal in die obere rechte Bildecke schaun


----------



## negert (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde das Sigma Objektiv nehmen, bei den Vergleichsbildern hat man zumindest einen deutlichen Unterschied gesehen
> )


 
Das Sigma ist sicherlich nicht ne schlechte Wahl...(vor allem besser als das Tamron)


----------



## der_yappi (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Objektiv für Sony Alpha 65*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> Ich denke ich werde das Sigma Objektiv nehmen, bei den Vergleichsbildern hat man zumindest einen deutlichen Unterschied gesehen
> Sigma
> Tamron
> Man muss nur mal in die obere rechte Bildecke schaun



Ich hab den Vorgänger des Sigmas an meiner Nikon D80 (18-50 EX 2.8 / noch ohne HSM)
Voll zufrieden damit, ist mein Immerdrauf. Und die AF-Geschwindigkeit ist auch gut, obwohl noch ohne HSM.

Einige hier haben das Tamron. Und die Bilder die sie hier einstellen sind auch nicht von Pappe 

Ist einfach Geschmackssache.
Wenn ich heute vor der Wahl stehen würde, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt, KEINE AHNUNG welches ich von den beiden nehmen soll


----------

